# PSEJATC - Math Questions.



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't sweat it. As long as you can read a tape measure, add/subtract fractions, know some basic trig., and just about all the algebra you need is Ohm's law. Good communication skills are more useful on the job than math. And, always carry a calculator.
Welcome to the forum by the way, and, what's up with that screen name?


----------



## milfpower (Jul 21, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Don't sweat it. As long as you can read a tape measure, add/subtract fractions, know some basic trig., and just about all the algebra you need is Ohm's law. Good communication skills are more useful on the job than math. And, always carry a calculator.


I want to clarify that my goal is to be a commercial/industrial electrician so...



joebanana said:


> Welcome to the forum by the way, and, what's up with that screen name?


MilfPower - It's what I run on. :001_tongue: Just me being immature.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Math I'd Love to Figure -- Power ?

Is that right ?

The math that counts is Ohm's Law. 

Complex numbers and Trig -- that's for EEs to play with.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

milfpower said:


> I want to clarify that my goal is to be a commercial/industrial electrician so...
> So, now you're going to get racist? Hey, we're all the same on the inside. jk
> (but the skills are transferable)
> 
> MilfPower - It's what I run on. :001_tongue: Just me being immature.


Just wanted to make sure it wasn't some new fangled tech term, like "micro inclusive loop factor", or something more trade oriented, or not.
Just wait till you're old and that's all that's on the menu. :blink:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

telsa said:


> Math I'd Love to Figure -- Power ?
> 
> Is that right ?
> 
> ...


Trig is all about the conduit, they can have the rest.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

joebanana said:


> Just wait till you're old and that's all that's on the menu. :blink:


:thumbup:


----------



## milfpower (Jul 21, 2017)

So is there anything you guys can tell me about the NJATC online tech math final exam? I only have 2 more days with my tutor and would like to use that time practicing the hardest stuff on the test.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

How did it go? How many questions on the final exam milf power? I'm about to take it next week so I'd appreciate the help! That sucks how no one could tell you i hope you passed it!


----------

